# What's Better than an HT-20 ?



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

artydanc artydanc artydanc 
Two HT-20's
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4317133593&rd=1#ebayphotohosting
artydanc artydanc artydanc


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Long Island to Cleveland Ohio...
485 miles / 7 hrs - 28 min.

:winky: Hmmm.....Maybe Duc will let me use his trailer.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I was just looking at those. When you buy 'em like that 20 doesn't seem so far off!:lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

We have to look for these multiple sales.
After all, we're play'in catch-up.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Soon we'll be looking for a new place to live!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I could get there in two hours. If I only had a place to put them. :argh: 

Mark


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Mark…You’re only 2hrs from them.

Maybe we could set up some kind of pony express tractor 
transport thing. Everybody gets together and pulls a u-haul 
for about 2 hrs, then we could tap Simple John into the pacific 
northwest market. :lmao:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Mark…You’re only 2hrs from them.
> 
> Maybe we could set up some kind of pony express tractor
> ...


One problem. I'm 2 hours SSW of Cleveland at Lancaster OH.. If they were at Dayton or Cincinnati that would work. Cleveland is Wheely Boys area, maybe he could be the link between us. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Did someone say Pacific Northwest??

Man. I wish we had Bolens in my area. I've never seen one here. Those two and all those accessories..... My OH My!

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

looks like a nice packedge. Lots of goodies! 

I prety much stay off of ebay these days. No cash for new projects at this time, so don't eaven look. Guess I am slacking big time. [Hmmm you know, I could realy use something with a loader....................  ]


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul,

Just puled up a MapQuest for Niverville. NY. That same I-90 that runs just north of you....runs just south of me here in Seattle.

Have never tried e.Bay. Would rather look, feel, and try out whatever I buy. How are your projects coming?

Greg


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Greg
Ebay is OK if you're going to pick up the tractor. You can always re-negotiate when you get there and actually see it. I know that's not how ebay works, once you win you are supposed to pay that price. I was reminded of this when I went to pick up some things awhile back. So I pointed out that feedback is a two-way street and the guy should be more honest in his descriptions. Some unscrupulous people will show older pictures when things were in better shape or even use someone elses picture of the same item.
I try buy from people that I've come to know and trust, but will take a chance if they have good feedback or something I just have to have.


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, I was origionally going to say an HT-23, however, after looking at the goodies and 2 tractors, I would have to say that these would make a perfect addition to go along with my G14 and DGT6000. And, Cleveland is only a 40 minute drive from me! Now all I have to do is convince the wife why I need 2 more tractors!


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

And i was just in Cleveland yesterday. If somebody had just said something!


----------



## ken8562000 (Sep 30, 2004)

I bought them ... took two months to find the time to pick them up.
I used my 7' X 18' enclosed trailer to get them.. It was a TIGHT fit.

With these two HTs, my large frame collection has grow to 9. And more attachments then I know what to do with.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome ken8562000:friends: Glad to see they went to a good home. How about some pictures of your collection
:cheers:


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Ken

Congratulations on the HT-20's, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Ken…

Welcome to the forum. It’s nice to have another large frame member.
I have an HT-23, 1886 and two 1250’s, what are the “9” ? How about
posting some pic’s. If a sweepster and or a flail mower are one of those
*”more attachments then I know what to do with”*, I’ll gladly lighten
your load.


----------



## ken8562000 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well thank you all for the welcome. Anywhere I can read about other Bolens owners and there tractors is a great place to visit.

For those who asked 

I have 

3- 1250s
1- 1476
1- 1886
1- HT 18
3- HT 20s

One 1250 has a GREAT working Johnson loader
One HT 20 also has a johnson loader .. the tractor and the loader need a lot of work, once I slow down with my work .. I will get it done . I HOPE 

I also have 4 power angle snow/dirt plows, 1 snowblower, at least 6 mower decks (some are JUNK) 2 three point hitches, 2 12" moldboard plows, a york rake, and 4 tillers .. one is over 4' wide .. but the tines are about gone.

Thanks for your interest... and I wish all of you the best with your Bolens Tractors... even you guys with those toy frames.. I mean tube frames 
Ken .. From NJ 
I will try to get some photos posted... not any time soon.. I am working 7 days a week


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ken
Welcome to TF!
Just one question...."toy frames????" 

They may not be built as heavy as a large frame but there isn't much they can't handle. They actually have more available attachments also. Real attachments, not some tow behinds like other GTs. Aside from the power angle snow/dozer blade you haven't mentioned anything not available for a tubeframe.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The other advantage that tube frame owners have is today’s 
attachment availability. After having sold all those attachments
years ago, a lot of them have outlived the tractors they were
bought for and are being offered for sale every day on ebay.

When you think about it, aside from a mower deck, most GT
attachments don’t get a lot of hours on them. They get used
a couple of time a year and then get put away. A tractor with
600 hours on it, might have a tiller, harrow or plow with only
60 hours of use. Most of these used attachments still have a
whole bunch of life left in them.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Well they sold for $3715 and change. Was it a good deal?


----------

